# Oil Filter doesn't "fit" anymore?



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

Purolator PureONE doesn't "fit" anymore???

Advanceauto parts shows that PL14006 doesn't fit anymore (2004 GTO)

I don't get it, did something chance with the filter?? I probably should have asked this before I did the oil change... I'm worried that there is a design change and now that I think about it, I did have a little tapping going that I wasn't too fond of but figure it just needed to be driven to get the oil circulating better


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I haven't run a Purolator filter in years and I wouldn't ever recommend anyone running one. 

Last time I bought a Purolator filter they were on sale 2 for 1 and I was breaking in a new motor so I bought them. After the initial break in I pulled the first filter and saw that the oil pump had actually started to pull the media out of the filter! :00/o:

Needless to say they both hit the trash can and I had to pull my pan and pump to clean them out. Luckily no damage was done but I'll never run a Purolator again.

For me, on my drivers, it's Wix filters or nothing. I do run the Fram Racing Filters on the Alkygto though.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I also use WIX filters but will also use Napa filter which are made by WIX.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

We have shrunk to such a small number it probably wasn't worth the ink to them.


----------



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

never used classic purolator. the pureONE i thought was a well made filter??


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Purolator and Fram are the ones to avoid these days. They used to be excellent, 30 years ago. Nothing but Wix filters on all my vehicles.


----------



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

hmm interesting... I've heard of avoiding Fram due to the paper end caps and overall very low quality, however, I've read and seen many things stating Purolator PUREONE filters are a great buy for the money. Have any of you guys seen them cut open? I thought they looked to be made pretty well


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Wouldn't need to see one cut open. I'll take the word of someone who has seen the oil pressure pulling the media out of the filter as stated above. Someone's first hand experience is better than anecdotal internet information IMO. I've seen that happen with Kragen (now known as O'Reilly) Auto's house brand filter (can't recall the name...Micro Guard or something like that) when I was changing the oil on my neighbors car.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I run Purolator filters on all my cars. Always have. Never had a motor fail.

Not sure how they compare to others but I've had no problems and for the price I plan to continue using them.


----------



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> I run Purolator filters on all my cars. Always have. Never had a motor fail.
> 
> Not sure how they compare to others but I've had no problems and for the price I plan to continue using them.


I've been using them for years as well with no issues... I think the tapping I'm hearing is actually an exhaust leak getting worse lol. My main question was if anyone knew if there was a design difference, but I don't think there is...I realized that Advance Auto has the PSL14006 (Purolator Synthetic) listed now and maybe they are trying to sell that. The thing is, they didn't have them in my local Advance... I'll stick with the PureONE. Have been doing extended oil changes with Amsoil Signature Series and all is good. (My uncle gets a good deal + I help him with computer stuff and he gets me Amsoil stuff. works for me!!!)

I want to send in my oil for analysis the next time I change my oil.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have been using Fram filters for years on both 06's and no issues at all.


----------



## holset35 (Feb 16, 2014)

Iam a cpp for Advance auto where we sell a lot of Purolator. Run it on my track zx14 my street zx10r at the 04 GTO. No issues as in them changing that part number ill call Purolator tomorrow see what might be going on.have change the GTO oil in couple weeks still in the 30s here in southern mi.


----------

